# Ibra: il Milan ci spera ancora. Ma è difficilissimo. Tutte le news.



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan continua a sperare di poter arrivare a Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si tratta di un sogno difficile, anzi difficilissimo, da tramutare in realtà. Al momento non ci sono margini nè spiragli. Ma i rossoneri pazientato con la speranza che i parigini, nelle ultimissime ore di mercato, possano decidere di liberare definitivamente Ibrahimovic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan continua a sperare di poter arrivare a Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si tratta di un sogno difficile, anzi difficilissimo, da tramutare in realtà. Al momento non ci sono margini nè spiragli. Ma i rossoneri pazientato con la speranza che i parigini, nelle ultimissime ore di mercato, possano decidere di liberare definitivamente Ibrahimovic.



Dopo le parole dello sceicco ho messo una pietra tombale sulle speranze di rivederlo, credo che quei pochi tifosi che ancora ci credevano abbiano smesso di crederci oggi nel vedere il rinnovo di Lacazette,ci serviva come il pane,quest'anno sono ancora più arrabbiata perchè ci sono i soldi ma sono stati spesi malissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Agosto 2015)

Ormai ci ho perso le speranze, mi sembra di rivedere la situazione con Ancelotti di qualche mese fa


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

Campa cavallo... il PSG se non prende una punta, non lo libera Ibra di punto in bianco. E Lacazette ha appena rinnovato


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)

Chi vive sperando muore...

Questa storia, comunque, è una barzelletta. Io speso che sia tutto già deciso, in un senso o nell'altro. E che sia tutto teatro. Perchè ridursi all'ultimo giorno di mercato per capire come svolterà la nostra stagione, è roba da dilettanti.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi vive sperando muore...
> 
> Questa storia, comunque, è una barzelletta. Io speso che sia tutto già deciso, in un senso o nell'altro. E che sia tutto teatro. Perchè ridursi all'ultimo giorno di mercato per capire come svolterà la nostra stagione, è roba da dilettanti.



Sì, sì tutto ciò ha dell'incredibile. Finché non avremo una società seria non andremo da nessuna parte, tutto viene fatto a caso senza organizzazione e programmi. Sembrava aprirsi uno spiraglio ma siamo ancora nel pieno di un incubo che dura da anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2015)

Il rinnovo di Lacazette è stata una bella mazzata. L'impressione è che si voglia chiudere prima per Romagnoli. Vediamo che succede nei prossimi giorni


----------



## devils milano (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi vive sperando muore...
> 
> Questa storia, comunque, è una barzelletta. Io speso che sia tutto già deciso, in un senso o nell'altro. E che sia tutto teatro. Perchè ridursi all'ultimo giorno di mercato per capire come svolterà la nostra stagione, è roba da dilettanti.



Ibra a parte, non mi sembra che ci sia poi quella voglia smaniosa di sistemare il resto dei problemi della squadra..quindi capisco che Ibra è ancora attaccato al colore rossonero,ma mi chiedo se lui spontaneamente verrebbe a predicare in questo deserto...


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2015)

Ma seriamente c'è ancora qualcuno che crede nell'arrivo di Ibra?


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Ahahah dove sono i vari Di Marzio, Pedulla, Peppe Di Stefano quei fenomeni che lo davano sicuri al Milan?
Quelli che hanno sempre avuto la certezze che arrivasse? 
Quelli che si basavano su sorrisi, sensazioni con l'argomento del tipo : " Ah ma Ibra ama Milano, stava bene al Milan" capirai... 

Al inizio doveva farsi subito a luglio, dopo i primi di agosto, poi dopo la supercoppa... 
Adesso si parla del ultima settimana di mercato come se il PSG l'ultimo giorno del mercato molla Ibra al Milan...

Quante cavolate scrivono questa gente...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Agosto 2015)

La veritá é che non si capisce quale utilitá abbia aspettare fine Agosto per fare l'operazione se tutti sono concordi nel farla. L'unica possibilitá é che si stia aspettando che il PSG prenda il sostituto che a questo punto non é Di Maria e non sará Lacazette quindi chi?

Ormai i campionati stanno iniziando la vedondura strappare un big ad una grande per il PSG. Per me non si fa.


----------



## Snake (8 Agosto 2015)

L'importante è che se ne parli, e intanto si svia l'attenzione da quelli che dovrebbero essere obbiettivi di mercato più realistici, poi arriveremo al 31 di agosto e ci diranno che ci hanno provato a tutti i costi ma il PSG non ne voleva sapere, ah se è furbo Galliani....


----------



## luigi61 (8 Agosto 2015)

La dirigenza del milan è evidentemente inadeguata e non più in grado di gestire seriamente le necessità della squadra, questo è evidente; nel caso di Ibra però ritengo che abbia poche colpe, dipende tutto da come vuole muoversi Raiola e la reale volontà del giocatore, Galliani può fare ben poco, non ha secondo me modo di risolvere questo impasse


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'importante è che se ne parli, e intanto si svia l'attenzione da quelli che dovrebbero essere obbiettivi di mercato più realistici, poi arriveremo al 31 di agosto e ci diranno che ci hanno provato a tutti i costi ma il PSG non ne voleva sapere, ah se è furbo Galliani....



Siamo in un' altra epoca quei giochini li non funzionano più..
Chi ama il Milan non può essere contento della situazione attuale.


----------



## 13-33 (8 Agosto 2015)

Domanda seria !!! Voi credete che al ultimo giorno di mercato il PSG molla Ibra a 0 senza avere preso un altro attacante ?? Io no


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Siamo in un' altra epoca quei giochini li non funzionano più..
> Chi ama il Milan non può essere contento della situazione attuale.



Io non vedo grandi contestazioni dei tifosi, anzi, sento parlare di Milan da scudetto, Milan da Champions ecc.. Stanno usando la tattica ibra per raccattare qualche abbonamento dai piú scemi per giustificare una campagna acquisti fino ad ora di basso livello


----------



## smallball (8 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo di Lacazette è stata una bella mazzata. L'impressione è che si voglia chiudere prima per Romagnoli. Vediamo che succede nei prossimi giorni



esattamente,quel rinnovo ha posto probabilmente la parola fine al nostro sogno


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo grandi contestazioni dei tifosi, anzi, sento parlare di Milan da scudetto, Milan da Champions ecc.. Stanno usando la tattica ibra per raccattare qualche abbonamento dai piú scemi per giustificare una campagna acquisti fino ad ora di basso livello



Quello che sta accadendo è molto peggio, la gente sta perdendo la passione ci stiamo mediocrizando.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile. Prendono in giro i tifosi anche ora che hanno i soldi.


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

Teatrino da non seguire più.


----------



## smoking bianco (8 Agosto 2015)

Senza di lui faremo parecchia fatica ad arrivare anche in Europa League. Questo situazione è dovuta a quando in società c'è gente che non sa fare il proprio lavoro. Servivano acquisti mirati come stanno facendo altri mentre noi sembra che prendiamo giocatori come a tombola. Ibra poteva essere la ciliegina sulla torta mentre ora è una ciambella di salvataggio. O ci salva o anneghiamo.


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)

*Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*



Ci gode proprio...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*



...Galliani ormai è da tempo solo un peso.


----------



## Fabregas (8 Agosto 2015)

Se Ibra all'inizio del mercato poteva essere più di una semplice speranza, ora sta diventando solo una favoletta da raccontare ai bambini.

Ibra in questa squadra non ci verrà mai. E per piacere non tirate fuori la favola che ama Milano e che vuole vincere con il Milan 

Per quale motivo dovrebbe lasciare un club che lo ricopre d'oro, che gli permette di giocare la champions (con un po' di fortuna in finale può arrivarci benissimo Juventus docet) e che ha fra le sue fila campioni di un certo calibro?

Per cosa sopratutto?

Per venire in un Milan che sa gli va bene raggiunge la 3 posizione, che forse gli da quello che prende in un anno al PSG spalmato in 2/3anni , una squadra che prima di poter tornare ai livelli del PSG passano MINIMO 2/3 anni se va bene (con un DS competente magari l'anno prossimo potevamo tentare già di essere fra le Top 16) e che gioca con gente come Montolivo, De Sciglio, Cerci, Poli, Abate (e mi fermo qui perché in tutta la rosa forse si salvano il portiere e 2/3 giocatori).

Zlatan ha 34 anni non 20, perdere ora il treno Europa significa seppellire definitivamente ogni speranza di alzare l'unico grande trofeo per club che gli manca.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria !!! Voi credete che al ultimo giorno di mercato il PSG molla Ibra a 0 senza avere preso un altro attacante ?? Io no



Giusto, c'è anche da dire però che avere uno come Ibra (presunto) scontento non è un grande vantaggio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*



Dice sempre le solite cose, "vediamo, vedremo", anche noi, quando te ne vai.


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Ma come ci sono sensazioni, sorrisi, ama Milano come fa a non venire?
Più indizi di quelli...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giusto, c'è anche da dire però che avere uno come Ibra (presunto) scontento non è un grande vantaggio.



Che Ibra sia scontento o presunto tale è tutto da vedere, se non impossibile. Se poi magari gli stuzzica venire a Milano, è un altro conto.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che Ibra sia scontento o presunto tale è tutto da vedere, se non impossibile. Se poi magari gli stuzzica venire a Milano, è un altro conto.



Proprio per questo ho detto presunto, anche perchè non è più un ragazzino di 20 anni. Se ne fa volentieri una ragione imho.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, a Forte Dei Marmi, risponde alla domanda di un tifoso:"Ibrahimovic? E' durissima. Ma vediamo..."*


Beh ha ragione, prendere Ibra è durissima, quasi impossibile per una squadra che non gioca la Champions. Dobbiamo sperare veramente nella volontà del giocatore.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (9 Agosto 2015)

Lacazette ha rinnovato col Lione...


----------



## franck3211 (9 Agosto 2015)

L'unica speranza è data dal fatto che l'agente di Cavani ha detto che quest'anno Edison farà la punta centrale, quindi ciò mi porta a pensare che Ibra si farà da parte. Speriamo bene.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Agosto 2015)

SKY: Peppe Di Stefano"l'affare Ibra resta difficile ma non impossibile "
finché c'è vita c'è speranza! dai forza!!speriamo !con Ibra è un'altra cosa


----------



## HyenaSmith (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma l'avete vista la prima del PSG contro il Lille? Hanno bisogno di Ibra, non possono privarsene. Mai creduto in questa trattativa come mai ho creduto nella trattativa di Ancelotti. Chiara mossa per sperare di vendere a qualche sciocco qualche abbonamento. E comunque sarei ben felice non venisse Ibra e comprassimo due centrocampisti SERI (non gatto soriano) e due difensori.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete vista la prima del PSG contro il Lille? Hanno bisogno di Ibra, non possono privarsene. Mai creduto in questa trattativa come mai ho creduto nella trattativa di Ancelotti. Chiara mossa per sperare di vendere a qualche sciocco qualche abbonamento. E comunque sarei ben felice non venisse Ibra e comprassimo due centrocampisti SERI (non gatto soriano) e due difensori.



Per trovare uno che sposti gli equilibri come Ibra bisognerebbe comprare una seconda punta da 40 milioni, senza contare l'ingaggil.
Il Milan con Ibra risparmierebbe e avrebbe la garanzia di avere un giocatore che da solo può far vincere lo scudetto. 
Oltretutto, darebbe una carica enorme a tutti gli altri giocatori.
Come ha detto Mancini su Yaya Tourè, "_Non è semplicemente uno forte, ma uno che fa diventare forti chi gli sta vicino."_, per Ibra si può fare la medesima considerazione.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete vista la prima del PSG contro il Lille? Hanno bisogno di Ibra, non possono privarsene. Mai creduto in questa trattativa come mai ho creduto nella trattativa di Ancelotti. Chiara mossa per sperare di vendere a qualche sciocco qualche abbonamento. E comunque sarei ben felice non venisse Ibra e comprassimo due centrocampisti SERI (non gatto soriano) e due difensori.



Non dipende solo dal psg , la storia di Ibra lo insegna, se vuole andare via farà in modo , insieme a pizzaman,che succeda; non lo dico solo io, ma pochi minuti fa anche Sky...bisogna aspettare fine agosto e nell'attesa mani congiunte e pregare; senza Ibra non si va da nessuna parte (c.l)


----------



## koti (9 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per trovare uno che sposti gli equilibri come Ibra bisognerebbe comprare una seconda punta da 40 milioni, senza contare l'ingaggil.
> Il Milan con Ibra risparmierebbe e avrebbe la garanzia di avere un giocatore che da solo può far vincere lo scudetto.
> Oltretutto, darebbe una carica enorme a tutti gli altri giocatori.
> Come ha detto Mancini su Yaya Tourè, "_Non è semplicemente uno forte, ma uno che fa diventare forti chi gli sta vicino."_, per Ibra si può fare la medesima considerazione.


Più che una seconda punta (al limite là ci possiamo mettere Menez o Cerci) servirebbe un trequartista forte forte in grado di innescare le punte, un nome: De Bruyne. Per me è ancora più importante del sempre citato "regista".


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Più che una seconda punta (al limite là ci possiamo mettere Menez o Cerci) servirebbe un trequartista forte forte in grado di innescare le punte, un nome: De Bruyne. Per me è ancora più importante del sempre citato "regista".



Per De Bruyne ci vogliono 40 mln. Se non ne avessimo spesi 20 per Bertolacci sarebbe stato un acquisto eccellente


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per De Bruyne ci vogliono 40 mln. Se non ne avessimo spesi 20 per Bertolacci sarebbe stato un acquisto eccellente



60


----------



## S T B (9 Agosto 2015)

ormai non arriva più. Solo il giocatore può impuntarsi per venire da noi. Ma dovrebbe rinunciare alla buon'uscita e noi dovremmo pagare 6 o più milioni ai parigini. Comunque mercato ridicolo il nostro. Speriamo nei gol di Bacca e Luiz Adriano e in una buona organizzazione di squadra, ma c'è poco da stare tranquilli


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi vive sperando muore...
> 
> Questa storia, comunque, è una barzelletta. Io spero che sia tutto già deciso, in un senso o nell'altro. E che sia tutto teatro. Perchè ridursi all'ultimo giorno di mercato per capire come svolterà la nostra stagione, è roba da dilettanti.



infatti.Aspettiamo ancora,ma ci credo veramente poco.A dire il vero non c'ho quasi mai creduto


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> infatti.Aspettiamo ancora,ma ci credo veramente poco.A dire il vero non c'ho quasi mai creduto



Io prima ci credevo davvero, anzi ero convinto che arrivasse, ora invece non ci spero più come non spero più in nessun altro acquisto utile. Alla fine sarà un mercato assolutamente inadeguato anche spendendo parecchi soldi, siamo prigionieri di una disgrazia chiamata Galliani.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Telelombardia, Ibra non sarebbe piu convinto del ritorno al Milan perché sarebbe intenzionato a giocare un altro anno nel PSG per poi approdare nella Major League Soccer americana o in Qatar.


----------



## markjordan (10 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Telelombardia, Ibra non sarebbe piu convinto del ritorno al Milan perché sarebbe intenzionato a giocare un altro anno nel PSG per poi approdare nella Major League Soccer americana o in Qatar.


x cui arriva


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Telelombardia, Ibra non sarebbe piu convinto del ritorno al Milan perché sarebbe intenzionato a giocare un altro anno nel PSG per poi approdare nella Major League Soccer americana o in Qatar.



Al di là della veridicità della cosa io fossi in lui farei così.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Telelombardia, Ibra non sarebbe piu convinto del ritorno al Milan perché sarebbe intenzionato a giocare un altro anno nel PSG per poi approdare nella Major League Soccer americana o in Qatar.



Più o meno l’ha detto pure lui, ormai è evidente che se si muove, non lo farà certamente per interessi sportivi. Che cosa aggiungerebbe alla sua carriera un quinto o sesto scudetto in Italia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Agosto 2015)

Io e' da giugno che ci speravo ma ora salgo sul carro dei pessimisti. Siamo alla deriva, distrutti da un solo uomo pelato che ci sta rovinando.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Più o meno l’ha detto pure lui, ormai è evidente che se si muove, non lo farà certamente per interessi sportivi. Che cosa aggiungerebbe alla sua carriera un quinto o sesto scudetto in Italia?



Volontà di moglie e figli?


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Volontà di moglie e figli?



Infatti se viene al Milan non lo farà certamente perché motivato dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2015)

*Marco Nosotti a Sky: percentuale su Ibrahimovic al Milan? Ad oggi, direi 40%. Il Milan sta lavorando sulla possibile spaccatura tra Ibra ed il Psg.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma come si fa a lavorare su una spaccatura tra un giocatore ed un club? Mah


----------



## Gekyn (10 Agosto 2015)

Per fortuna 20 giorni e finisce tutto!!


----------



## luigi61 (10 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a lavorare su una spaccatura tra un giocatore ed un club? Mah



Quoto
Infatti, frase senza senso degna di chi l'ha pronunciata; dipende solo dalle scelte di Ibra è pizzaman , il Milan può ben poco. ..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marco Nosotti a Sky: percentuale su Ibrahimovic al Milan? Ad oggi, direi 40%. Il Milan sta lavorando sulla possibile spaccatura tra Ibra ed il Psg.*



...il 40% non è male come percentuale ma tutto dipende da Ibra ...


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marco Nosotti a Sky: percentuale su Ibrahimovic al Milan? Ad oggi, direi 40%. Il Milan sta lavorando sulla possibile spaccatura tra Ibra ed il Psg.*



senza di lui siamo completamente spacciati. L'Europa League sarebbe il massimo a cui possiamo ambire.


----------



## Fabregas (11 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> senza di lui siamo completamente spacciati. L'Europa League sarebbe il massimo a cui possiamo ambire.



Non è che arriva Ibra e siamo da scudetto eh...

Non ragionate con i paraocchi, ci sono 3 squadre che ad oggi ci danno le piste. E questa distanza non la recuperi comprando il "solo" Ibra.

Con Zlatan se arriviamo 3 è un successo.


----------



## Marilson (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Con Zlatan se arriviamo 3 è un successo.



infatti e' assolutamente questo il nostro obiettivo. Prendere Zlatan per arrivare terzi e rinforzarci ancora di piu per la stagione 2016/17


----------



## Jaqen (11 Agosto 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti e' assolutamente questo il nostro obiettivo. Prendere Zlatan per arrivare terzi e rinforzarci ancora di piu per la stagione 2016/17



Esatto. Il problema è che l'anno prossimo -o fra due anni-, hai un fenomeno da sostituire


----------



## luigi61 (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non è che arriva Ibra e siamo da scudetto eh...
> 
> Non ragionate con i paraocchi, ci sono 3 squadre che ad oggi ci danno le piste. E questa distanza non la recuperi comprando il "solo" Ibra.
> 
> Con Zlatan se arriviamo 3 è un successo.



Dunque Romagnoli è arrivato, se prendono un forte cc e Ibra non vedo perché non saremmo da scudetto! chi ci darebbe le pista? la Roma forse?...comunque mi sa che si parla del nulla...ho la netta impressione che Ibra non verrà quindi un'altra bella stagione di.....


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non è che arriva Ibra e siamo da scudetto eh...
> 
> Non ragionate con i paraocchi, ci sono 3 squadre che ad oggi ci danno le piste. E questa distanza non la recuperi comprando il "solo" Ibra.
> 
> Con Zlatan se arriviamo 3 è un successo.



guarda che io intendevo la stessa cosa tua.  non ho mai parlato di scudetto.


----------



## Sanji (11 Agosto 2015)

Ibra lo rivorrei solo per tornare dallo stadio con lo sbrilluccichio negli occhi dovuto alle sue magie.


----------



## Fabregas (11 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Dunque Romagnoli è arrivato, se prendono un forte cc e Ibra non vedo perché non saremmo da scudetto! chi ci darebbe le pista? la Roma forse?...comunque mi sa che si parla del nulla...ho la netta impressione che Ibra non verrà quindi un'altra bella stagione di.....



Con Romagnoli + Forte cc + Ibra ci inseriamo fra le contendenti ma per vincere il campionato dobbiamo comunque sperare che tutto giri a nostro vantaggio (Stile scudetto Juventus 2011-2012)

Se a quei 3 ci metti anche un trequartista siamo ad occhi chiusi da titolo, secondi -forse- alla Juve sulla carta.

-Il mercato non era complicatissimo da fare ma ahinoi...-


PS. La Roma ha sistemato l'attacco. Si è rinforzata e non poco. Salah+Dzeko non sono noccioline.


----------



## Marilson (11 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il problema è che l'anno prossimo -o fra due anni-, hai un fenomeno da sostituire



si ma devi innescare il processo, sopratutto in una fase di riassetto societario come la nostra. Una maggiore visibilita in champions significa piu investimenti da parte della cordata araba e cinese che sta dietro a Bee, magari potremmo anche lottare per lo scudetto nel 2016/17


----------



## luigi61 (11 Agosto 2015)

Raiola conferma che il Galatasaray vuole Ibra; lo stesso Raiola ha avuto un colloquio con i dirigenti; alla fine andrà lì così dopo saremo tutti contenti, e non ci faremo più s....e mentali


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

*Mentre il Milan continua a sperare nell'affare che porta ad Ibra, il suo procuratore Raiola ha dichiarato al sito turco Fotomac: "Sì, il Galatasaray vuole prendere Ibra, ma è il Psg che deve trattare la sua eventuale partenza. Io ho ricevuto soltanto una proposta informale da parte del club turco ma per ora non c'è altro".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Mentre il Milan continua a sperare nell'affare che porta ad Ibra, il suo procuratore Raiola ha dichiarato al sito turco Fotomac: "Sì, il Galatasaray vuole prendere Ibra, ma è il Psg che deve trattare la sua eventuale partenza. Io ho ricevuto soltanto una proposta informale da parte del club turco ma per ora non c'è altro".*



Intervistato a un suto turco poi Raiola mette sempre in mezzo un sacco di squadre, io non ci credo se va via sono certa che verrà da noi poi per carià tutto può succedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

Arriverà l'ultimo giorno ed esploderà una caciara mediatica clamorosa: Berlusconi portato in trionfo, menzione speciale per Bee, i tre giorni del condor... spero soltanto che fino ad allora arrivi un centrocampista o per lo meno arrivi insieme ad Ibra, non voglio che lo svedese ci chiuda definitivamente il mercato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Mentre il Milan continua a sperare nell'affare che porta ad Ibra, il suo procuratore Raiola ha dichiarato al sito turco Fotomac: "Sì, il Galatasaray vuole prendere Ibra, ma è il Psg che deve trattare la sua eventuale partenza. Io ho ricevuto soltanto una proposta informale da parte del club turco ma per ora non c'è altro".*



Raiola è un furbacchione... 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà l'ultimo giorno ed esploderà una caciara mediatica clamorosa: Berlusconi portato in trionfo, menzione speciale per Bee, i tre giorni del condor... spero soltanto che fino ad allora arrivi un centrocampista o per lo meno arrivi insieme ad Ibra, non voglio che lo svedese ci chiuda definitivamente il mercato.



Ti vedo molto sicuro su Ibra. Speriamo tu abbia ragione...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà l'ultimo giorno ed esploderà una caciara mediatica clamorosa: Berlusconi portato in trionfo, menzione speciale per Bee, i tre giorni del condor... spero soltanto che fino ad allora arrivi un centrocampista o per lo meno arrivi insieme ad Ibra, non voglio che lo svedese ci chiuda definitivamente il mercato.



Appunto, come l'altra volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ti vedo molto sicuro su Ibra. Speriamo tu abbia ragione...


Ovviamente sono soltanto sensazioni ma secondo me c'è ancora troppa fanfara per poter dire che sia completamente finita per Ibra, altrimenti avrebbe rinnovato con tanto di dichiarazioni sue e dello sceicco, l'impossibilità di arrivarci poi mi sembra la stessa dell'estate del 2010 e Zlatan non è mai stato più di tre anni nella stessa squadra... secondo me alla fine arriverà.


----------



## koti (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Mentre il Milan continua a sperare nell'affare che porta ad Ibra, il suo procuratore Raiola ha dichiarato al sito turco Fotomac: "Sì, il Galatasaray vuole prendere Ibra, ma è il Psg che deve trattare la sua eventuale partenza. Io ho ricevuto soltanto una proposta informale da parte del club turco ma per ora non c'è altro".*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà l'ultimo giorno ed esploderà una caciara mediatica clamorosa: Berlusconi portato in trionfo, menzione speciale per Bee, i tre giorni del condor... spero soltanto che fino ad allora arrivi un centrocampista o per lo meno arrivi insieme ad Ibra, non voglio che lo svedese ci chiuda definitivamente il mercato.


Il PSG lo libera l'ultimo giorno senza avere un sostituto? Lacazette con il Lione ha rinnovato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Il PSG lo libera l'ultimo giorno senza avere un sostituto? Lacazette con il Lione ha rinnovato.


Non hanno bisogno di sostituti, punteranno tutto su Cavani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono soltanto sensazioni ma secondo me c'è ancora troppa fanfara per poter dire che sia completamente finita per Ibra, altrimenti avrebbe rinnovato con tanto di dichiarazioni sue e dello sceicco, l'impossibilità di arrivarci poi mi sembra la stessa dell'estate del 2010 e Zlatan non è mai stato più di tre anni nella stessa squadra... secondo me alla fine arriverà.



E' vero, se avesse voluto rinnovare lo avrebbe fatto già da tempo e l'offerta dei 3 anni di cui 1 in Francia e 2 tra Qatar e USA credo gli sia pervenuta proprio a giugno. Ma se ad oggi, 11 agosto, non ha ancora accettato un motivo ci sarà... certo però trovo strano che il PSG si liberi di uno del suo livello a fine agosto, a meno che non avevano effettivamente intenzione di cambiare modulo e quindi sostituire Ibra con Di Maria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' vero, se avesse voluto rinnovare lo avrebbe fatto già da tempo e l'offerta dei 3 anni di cui 1 in Francia e 2 tra Qatar e USA credo gli sia pervenuta proprio a giugno. Ma se ad oggi, 11 agosto, non ha ancora accettato un motivo ci sarà... certo però trovo strano che il PSG si liberi di uno del suo livello a fine agosto, *a meno che non avevano effettivamente intenzione di cambiare modulo e quindi sostituire Ibra con Di Maria*.


This.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono tante cose a favore della sua partenza e tante che non riesco a spiegarmi..
Per citarne alcune:se resta a parigi,lo fa senza rinnovare?lo sceicco mi sembra non abbia mai parlato di rinnovo ma di un solo anno di contratto.Galliani nonostante la chiusura dello sceicco non ha assolutamente chiuso all'arrivo dello svedese..il psg non compra un sostituto?raiola non ha detto che ibra rimarrà,anzi..
Mi puzza molto sta storia..a partire dall'incontro in qatar di giugno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2015)

Rimane il fatto,comunque,che ad oggi Ibra non ha ancora rinnovato. E che loro in attacco hanno Cavani,Lucas Moura,Di Maria,Pastore e Lavezzi.

Onestamente non so come giochi il PSG,magari intendono usare Di Maria e Pastore come centrocampisti,questo non lo so,ma il punto è che il centravanti titolare sembra essere Cavani,e sulle fasce sono stra-coperti. E Ibrahimovic non è il tipo che rimane a fare la riserva di lusso per il turnover.

Inoltre non sembra essere l'idolo dei tifosi,né tanto meno al centro del progetto del tecnico.


----------



## TrueOgre (11 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=969]TrueOgre[/MENTION] niente copia e incolla, grazie


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' vero, se avesse voluto rinnovare lo avrebbe fatto già da tempo e l'offerta dei 3 anni di cui 1 in Francia e 2 tra Qatar e USA credo gli sia pervenuta proprio a giugno. Ma se ad oggi, 11 agosto, non ha ancora accettato un motivo ci sarà... certo però trovo strano che il PSG si liberi di uno del suo livello a fine agosto, a meno che non avevano effettivamente intenzione di cambiare modulo e quindi sostituire Ibra con Di Maria.


l'amica biografa ha smentito alciato , nessuna proposta dal psg , ha detto infortunio lieve
e secondo me thiago e company hanno paura se ne vada perche' loro sanno che poteva giocare se voleva
ancora c'e' speranza e poi sappiamo da mesi che si decide a fine agosto non capisco chi e' diventato pessimista , nulla e' successo
raiola genio , non ha offeso nessuno ne detto nulla

ps il psg ha un giovane attaccante fortissimo gia' in rosa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

*TMW riporta delle parole di Raiola: "Il Galatasaray è interessato ad Ibra, ho ricevuto una loro proposta informale ma non devono parlare con me, bensì col PSG"*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non è che arriva Ibra e siamo da scudetto eh...



Lo vinciamo con qualche giornata d'anticipo lo scudetto se viene Ibra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *TMW riporta delle parole di Raiola: "Il Galatasaray è interessato ad Ibra, ho ricevuto una loro proposta informale ma non devono parlare con me, bensì col PSG"*



up


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *TMW riporta delle parole di Raiola: "Il Galatasaray è interessato ad Ibra, ho ricevuto una loro proposta informale ma non devono parlare con me, bensì col PSG"*



Se va via da Parigi viene da noi, poche storie.


----------



## smallball (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *TMW riporta delle parole di Raiola: "Il Galatasaray è interessato ad Ibra, ho ricevuto una loro proposta informale ma non devono parlare con me, bensì col PSG"*


per me se parte da Parigi e resta in Europa,viene da noi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

*Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *



Tempi bellissimi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *



Jennifer, quali sarebbero le notizie che dovremmo attendere?


----------



## luigi61 (11 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tempi bellissimi.



pregare e sperare nel ritorno


----------



## smallball (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *


si spera in bellissime notizie...


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *



ci vogliono morti... che agonia


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

Io la vedo cosi: per me Zlatan vuole davero il Milan, la proposta di rinnovo per 3 anni del PSG e molto importante, proposta che Zlatan sicuramente avreve firmato mesi fa a doha senza il Milan in mezzo.. cmq il problema resta sempre la volonta del PSG che lo vuole tenere, volonta che forse forse potreve cambiare alla fine del calciomercato con un Lacazzette o un Higuain in piu a Paris.. quindi se l'PSG non prende nessuno non c'e storia


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *


subliminale ?
mitica , non tradirci


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io la vedo cosi: per me Zlatan vuole davero il Milan, la proposta di rinnovo per 3 anni del PSG e molto importante, proposta che Zlatan sicuramente avreve firmato mesi fa a doha senza il Milan in mezzo.. cmq il problema resta sempre la volonta del PSG che lo vuole tenere, volonta che forse forse potreve cambiare alla fine del calciomercato con un Lacazzette o un Higuain in piu a Paris.. quindi se l'PSG non prende nessuno non c'e storia


non c'e' nessuna proposta del psg
detto dall'amica-biografa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *



Scherzando le ho detto che sa qualcosa e non vuole dircelo... mi ha messo un fav...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Agosto 2015)

Raiola intanto ha smentito le dichiarazioni riportate stamattina riguardo il galatasaray


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *TMW riporta delle parole di Raiola: "Il Galatasaray è interessato ad Ibra, ho ricevuto una loro proposta informale ma non devono parlare con me, bensì col PSG"*



*Raiola poco fa a Gazzetta.it ha smentito le parole riportate stamattina dal giornale Turco.*


----------



## Aron (11 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> subliminale ?
> mitica , non tradirci



Lei è anche quella che più di ogni altro dice che la famiglia è legata a Milano.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2015)

Leggo sul sito Gazzetta che addirittura danno i consigli del Fantacalcio in base a Ibrahimovic (per esempio dicono che il prezzo di Luiz Adriano è basso perché con Ibra finirebbe in panchina). Io sono convinto che sia già tutto fatto, ma aspetteranno i giorni del condor per ufficializzare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Scherzando le ho detto che sa qualcosa e non vuole dircelo... mi ha messo un fav...



Mmm, ridendo e scherzando ci sara' davvero qualcosa sotto che vogliono tenere ancora celato? Speriamo bene


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

*Ancora Jennifer Wegerup:"Attenzione: ho pubblicato una vecchia bella foto. Nient'altro! Non ho detto che Zlatan torna al Milan. Vedremo". *


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Agosto 2015)

Mi sfugge solo il potenziale del PSG... volendo potrebbe trattenere ibra sino allo scadere del contratto anche contro la sua volontà ?


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non c'e' nessuna proposta del psg
> detto dall'amica-biografa



Non mi risulta, io so che Zlatan e Raiola sono andato a doha convocati dallo sceicco giustamente per discutere il rinnovo


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge solo il potenziale del PSG... volendo potrebbe trattenere ibra sino allo scadere del contratto anche contro la sua volontà ?



Se non è un problema per loro pagare un tizio scontento e che magari non gioca 15 piotte l'anno certo che possono farlo... Lo possono fare tutte le società perché il giocatore firma un contratto, solo che poi nessuno trae vantaggi da una situazione del genere


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta, io so che Zlatan e Raiola sono andato a doha convocati dallo sceicco giustamente per discutere il rinnovo


nessuno sa cosa si sono detti , tutte illazioni
invece l'amica-biografa ha smentito alciato
sta' di fatto che ad ora ibra non ha prolungato
si puo' ancora sperare , come dice lei: vedremo


----------



## Casnop (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tweet appena battuto dalla giornalista svedese vicino ad Ibra: *



Jennifer, ti dedicherò dolci pensieri d'amore, traendoli dalla più solinga delle stelle nel cielo, stasera...


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Jennifer Wegerup:"Attenzione: ho pubblicato una vecchia bella foto. Nient'altro! Non ho detto che Zlatan torna al Milan. Vedremo". *




.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Jennifer Wegerup:"Attenzione: ho pubblicato una vecchia bella foto. Nient'altro! Non ho detto che Zlatan torna al Milan. Vedremo". *



Una bella foto che vale più di mille parole


----------



## Denni90 (11 Agosto 2015)

Ha messo anche a me un preferito postando la maglia numero 11 con scritto se potrò tornare ad indossarla... speriamo bene!


----------



## Casnop (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Jennifer Wegerup:"Attenzione: ho pubblicato una vecchia bella foto. Nient'altro! Non ho detto che Zlatan torna al Milan. Vedremo". *


Jennifer, con quella bocca puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi, anche la più innocente delle panzane...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

*Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*



Anche io sono dell'idea che più passa il tempo, più ci sono i -vedremo-, i -è dura-...più è già nostro. E se arrivasse anche Witsel...

Lopez
Calabria Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
Bertolacci Witsel Mauri
Ibra
Menez Bacca

Forse lo scudo lo vinci.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*


Che ansia.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ibra sulla trequarti non esiste. Poi, ahinoi, Witsel non so se giocherebbe regista, secondo me è più possibile vedere: 
Witsel-DeJong-Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Ibra Bacca

Anche se io, se arrivassero Ibra e Witsel, preferirei di gran lunga questo schieramento:
Bonaventura-Witsel-Bertolacci
Suso/Menez
Ibra Bacca


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ibra sulla trequarti non esiste. Poi, ahinoi, Witsel non so se giocherebbe regista, secondo me è più possibile vedere:
> Witsel-DeJong-Bertolacci
> Bonaventura
> Ibra Bacca
> ...



Ibra non farà il trequartista classico, ma giocherà spesso fuori dall'area, dietro a Bacca, lo faceva già quando era da noi, a volte veniva criticato per questo, 
Invece Menez penso che sarà libero di svariare secondo il suo estro, ma sono convinto che si ritroverà molte volte più avanzato dello svedese.


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ibra non farà il trequartista classico, ma giocherà spesso fuori dall'area, dietro a Bacca, lo faceva già quando era da noi, a volte veniva criticato per questo,
> Invece Menez penso che sarà libero di svariare secondo il suo estro, ma sono convinto che si ritroverà molte volte più avanzato dello svedese.



se arrivano ibra e witsel menez e honda faranno come borriello e huntelaar nel 2010.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*



*Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*



 non ci credo


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2015)

se arriva il Dio svedese accetto fin d'ora scommesse sul milan nei primi 2 posti anche con la rosa attuale.....
Ibra la svolta!!


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2015)

Ibra torna.... 'Sta casa aspetta a Te'!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*



Quotate!


----------



## ACM_Dennis (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*



Dai che Milano ti aspetta!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

*Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*



NELLE PROSSIME ORE???


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*




.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*



Gli sceicchi non gli vedo affatto gente che accontenta solo perché qualcuno ha il mal di pancia.... Se va via è alle loro condizioni


----------



## Elmajiko10 (12 Agosto 2015)

La cosa che mi rende più felice e che finalmente mancano solo una quindicina di giorni alla fine del mercato.....non se ne può più di questa agonia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*


Tutto come previsto...


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto...



oddio ma come fai a essere cosi ottimista


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*



*Secondo La Stampa, sono frequenti i contatti tra Galliani e Ibra, con quest'ultimo pronto a rompere il rapporto con il PSG per tornare a vestire la maglia rossonera.*


----------



## DannySa (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*



Dai dai dai, sarebbe un boost clamoroso, poi ci cacciamo dentro 1 o 2 cc e il mercato si salva senza problemi.


----------



## danykz (12 Agosto 2015)

Ibra , Witsel ed andiamo a prenderci lo scudetto!!!


----------



## Memories of the Time (12 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ibra , Witsel ed andiamo a prenderci lo scudetto!!!



Solo facendo la stagione della vita, eh


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ibra , Witsel ed andiamo a prenderci lo scudetto!!!



...scudetto non so ma se arrivano Ibra e Witsel almeno un posto in CL penso che sia alla portata.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: dalla Francia segnali di una imminente rottura tra Ibra e il PSG. Il campione svedese ritiene conclusa la sua avventura parigina. Il Milan è pronto a riaccoglierlo.*



Meditiamo e speriamo in rigoroso silenzio!


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Solo facendo la stagione della vita, eh



Non esageriamo. Questo Milan, con Ibra e Witsel, sarebbe anche più forte della Juve che vinse i primi due scudetti. Quest'anno secondo me i bianconeri si sono indeboliti molto e non hanno ancora sostituito Vidal, che secondo me era il giocatore chiave della squadra insieme a Tévez. La Roma ha fatto una grandissima squadra e la vedo favorita per lo Scudo, ma sappiamo che con i giallorossi nulla è scontato, anche perché Garcia non mi pare abbia lo spogliatoio e l'ambiente in mano.


----------



## Memories of the Time (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Questo Milan, con Ibra e Witsel, sarebbe anche più forte della Juve che vinse i primi due scudetti. Quest'anno secondo me i bianconeri si sono indeboliti molto e non hanno ancora sostituito Vidal, che secondo me era il giocatore chiave della squadra insieme a Tévez. La Roma ha fatto una grandissima squadra e la vedo favorita per lo Scudo, ma sappiamo che con i giallorossi nulla è scontato, anche perché Garcia non mi pare abbia lo spogliatoio e l'ambiente in mano.



Guarda la nostra linea difensiva, conta che giocheremo nella migliore delle ipotesi con De jong- Witsel+Bertolacci - Honda/suso
Insomma, il gap con Roma e Juve (inter incognita) si è ridotto ma da qui a dire che non serve la stagione della vita per batterle...


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Questo Milan, con Ibra e Witsel, sarebbe anche più forte della Juve che vinse i primi due scudetti. Quest'anno secondo me i bianconeri si sono indeboliti molto e non hanno ancora sostituito Vidal, che secondo me era il giocatore chiave della squadra insieme a Tévez. La Roma ha fatto una grandissima squadra e la vedo favorita per lo Scudo, ma sappiamo che con i giallorossi nulla è scontato, anche perché Garcia non mi pare abbia lo spogliatoio e l'ambiente in mano.



Condivido, la Roma pur avendo una squadra da scudetto ha troppa pressione, a Roma se sbagli una partita l'ambiente diventa un inferno,le aspettative sono alte quest'anno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva faccio l'elicottero col pisello in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## Bataille (12 Agosto 2015)

Quanto recentemente successo con Ancelotti, Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia non mi permette in alcun modo di essere ottimista.

Temo si tratti della solita cortina di fumo.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Guarda la nostra linea difensiva, conta che giocheremo nella migliore delle ipotesi con De jong- Witsel+Bertolacci - Honda/suso
> Insomma, il gap con Roma e Juve (inter incognita) si è ridotto ma da qui a dire che non serve la stagione della vita per batterle...



Sì, ma non è che la differenza la fanno solo i giocatori, ci sono 3000 variabili (allenatori, doppio impegno per Juve e Roma, ecc.). 

Per quanto riguarda la difesa, se quattro anni fa mi avessero detto "Bonucci diventerà uno dei difensori migliori in Europa" mi sarei messo a ridere. Questo per dire che Mexès, Abate, Antonelli, ecc. non saranno campioni, ma sono buoni giocatori che in un contesto che funziona bene fanno il loro. 

Per dire, sai chi sono due tra i difensori, statistiche alla mano, che fanno più interventi decisivi in Serie A? RANOCCHIA e ALBIOL (sì, avete letto bene), il problema è che loro, rispetto a Bonucci e Chiellini o a Castan e Manolas, sono esposti molto di più all'errore, mentre la coppia juventina e quella romanista devono sventare 4-5 occasioni a partita, a Ranocchia e Albiol, due giocatori che sono ritenuti piuttosto scarsi perché le loro squadre prendono tanti gol, tocca sventare il quadruplo delle occasioni e quindi hanno possibilità in più di fare errori.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se arriva faccio l'elicottero col pisello in mezzo alla strada.



Nel vecchio corso l elicottero era sempre quello del berlusca ...ma se arriva ibra in questi caso sarebbe perfetto anche il tuo!
VOGLIO IBRAAAA


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2015)

Con Ibra e Witsel, e Bacca, avremmo preso 3 giocatori internazionali tutti titolari nelle proprie nazionali. Luiz Adriano, lo considero la tassa estiva di Galliani.. come Matri due estati fa, Honda due inverni fa, Torres l'estate scorsa, Cerci 6 mesi fa.


----------



## smallball (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*



con lui saremmo da scudetto


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Con Ibra e Witsel, e Bacca, avremmo preso 3 giocatori internazionali tutti titolari nelle proprie nazionali. Luiz Adriano, lo considero la tassa estiva di Galliani.. come Matri due estati fa, Honda due inverni fa, Torres l'estate scorsa, Cerci 6 mesi fa.



livello tassazione al milan over 9000


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oddio ma come fai a essere cosi ottimista


Riparliamone dopo il 31, vi mostrerò la via


----------



## Casnop (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*


Raiola collassa...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

*Raiola, su Twitter, smentisce tutte le voci sulla Turchia:"Non ho mai incontrato il Galatasaray per Zlatan".*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Guarda la nostra linea difensiva, conta che giocheremo nella migliore delle ipotesi con De jong- Witsel+Bertolacci - Honda/suso
> Insomma, il gap con Roma e Juve (inter incognita) si è ridotto ma da qui a dire che non serve la stagione della vita per batterle...



Il Milan già così come è adesso è più forte della rosa che due anni fa arrivò terza. Luiz Adriano e Bacca + Bonaventura danno le piste a Boateng Bojan e Pazzini per non parlare di rigorelli. Il centrocampo è identico anzi forse un po meglio oggi, la difesa è migliorata con romagnoli. Diego Lopez ci fa fare punti che Abbiati ci avrebbe tolto. Contando che la Juventus si è indebolita rispetto a due anni fa, che a Roma non sanno cosa significa vincere e che il Napoli è un incognita già così come siamo bisogna puntare alla champions. L'unica squadra che si è davvero rinforzata in tutti i reparti è l'Inter. Ma se arriva Ibra non ci sono scuse. Dev'essere scudetto o il primo ad offendersi è Ibra stesso.


----------



## Marilson (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola, su Twitter, smentisce tutte le voci sulla Turchia:"Non ho mai incontrato il Galatasaray per Zlatan".*



chiaro, torna a casa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2015)

Non arriva...
Ma se arriva......
Vado a prenderlo in aereoporto e consegno alla sua Signora una dozzina di rose rosse come segno di riconoscimento per averci portato il suo uomo !!


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

Meno male che se ne parla su diversi siti. Su Sky sport vuoto assoluto.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola, su Twitter, smentisce tutte le voci sulla Turchia:"Non ho mai incontrato il Galatasaray per Zlatan".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: arrivano segnali importanti dalla Francia. Ibrahimovic sembra intenzionato a rompere col PSG e chiedere di essere liberato per poi accasarsi al Milan. La moglie spinge per tornare a Milano. Tutto si dovrebbe risolvere verso la fine di agosto. Ma con il passare dei giorni l'affare, anziché sfumare, sembra avvicinarsi sempre di più.*




.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meno male che se ne parla su diversi siti. Su Sky sport vuoto assoluto.



Nosotti ha detto come al solito che se ne parla nei giorni del condor.


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nosotti ha detto come al solito che se ne parla nei giorni del condor.



premetto che sono abbonato Sky da una vita; Sky "gode" quando il milan ha problemi, va male o figura male, questo si è capito da un pezzo; il fatto che su Ibra taccia lo considero un'ottimo segnale! !
p.s tanti saluti al Sig. ALCIATO ed ai suoi estimatori che anche qui dentro sono tanti...forse pure troppi


----------



## J&B (12 Agosto 2015)

Io dico che arriverà,però devono prendere anche un centrocampista


----------



## markjordan (12 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meno male che se ne parla su diversi siti. Su Sky sport vuoto assoluto.


buon segno
se arriva travasi di bile in redazione


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2015)

Io penso che non verra puramente x un fattore economico, ha ancora un anno col PSG a
14 milioni netti dopo se va in USA avra uno stipendio simile se non superiore, vuol dire quindi
guadagnare in 3 anni circa 50 milioni, al Milan se gli va bene in 3 anni ne guadagnerebbe la metà
senza neppure avere la garanzia di giocare la champions nei prossimi 2-3 anni, a me sembra 
fanta mercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> premetto che sono abbonato Sky da una vita; Sky "gode" quando il milan ha problemi, va male o figura male, questo si è capito da un pezzo; il fatto che su Ibra taccia lo considero un'ottimo segnale! !
> p.s tanti saluti al Sig. ALCIATO ed ai suoi estimatori che anche qui dentro sono tanti...forse pure troppi



Nosotti in questione è un lacchė doc del nostro ad, e non solo lui


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nosotti in questione è un lacchė doc del nostro ad, e non solo lui



E il buon Peppe di Stefano dove lo metti?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

Secondo Telelombadia il Milan avrebbe offerto ad Ibraimovich un contratto triennale da 12 milioni annui per pareggiare l'offerta del PSG.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia ...
Pareggiata l offerta ?

Ma tutti sti soldi da dove escono ??


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ...
> Pareggiata l offerta ?
> 
> Ma tutti sti soldi da dove escono ??



...bisogna vedere se davvero è così ...comunque a quanto parte i soldi ci sono.


----------



## 13-33 (12 Agosto 2015)

70 milioni per lui e assurdo pero contenti voi...


----------



## Fabregas (12 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Telelombadia il Milan avrebbe offerto ad Ibraimovich un contratto triennale da 12 milioni annui per pareggiare l'offerta del PSG.



Non facessero sta c.....a


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non facessero sta c.....a



Quoto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe di più di quando è arrivato la prima volta. Credo sia abbastanza inverosimile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2015)

Se torna, torna per 6/7 all'anno per tre anni


----------



## 13-33 (13 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se torna, torna per 6/7 all'anno per tre anni


Crede ale favole di Galliani... Anche la prima volta era venuto con ingaggio ridotto poi quando e andata via e uscita che prendeva 12 millioni al anno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Agosto 2015)

Oramai non la vedo più una questione di soldi. 

Penso preferisca stare a Milano e prenderne sette mln , che stare a Parigi e prenderne 12 dove sia lio che famiglia non stanno bene.

... sarà maturato pure lui sotto questo aspetto.

I soldi non fanno la felicità. 
Zlatan può fare però la nostra. .......


----------



## VonVittel (13 Agosto 2015)

Guadagnare tanti soldi vivendo in un ambiente ostile che fino a poco fa era favorevole a un suo addio oppure ottenere meno denaro ma ritrovarsi in una meta a lui gradita dove viene amato e rispettato? Forse è per questo che Ibra ci lascia in attesa con qualche briciolo di speranza. Sta tutto a lui. Nel caso voglia andarsene, il problema sarebbe a quel punto lo sceicco che piuttosto che privarsi di Zlatan lo ricoprirebbe di fantastiliardi senza neanche farlo giocare


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se torna, torna per 6/7 all'anno per tre anni


La proposta è stata fatta in questi termini, ed è stata accettata. Ibrahimovic è andato in Qatar a spiegarlo a chi di dovere. Senza rinnovo da parte del Psg, quella proposta diverrà il nuovo contratto di Zlatan. A Parigi lo sa pure la Tour Eiffel che non si può tenere senza contratto il miglior giocatore della squadra, anzi il suo giocatore fondamentale, senza mandare di default a donne di facili costumi la stagione prima che parta. Ibrahimovic deve rinnovare, o altrimenti è meglio che parta.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2015)

Se il PSG gli prolunga l'ingaggio alle cifre che lui vuole ce lo possiamo tranquillamente scordare visto che non possiamo pareggiare l'offerta (almeno credo), probabilmente preferirebbe tornare al Milan ma il numeretto relativo ai milioni annui è più importante per lui (e anche per chiunque altro)


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: nelle prossime ore incontro tra i rappresentanti dello svedese e il club parigino. La richiesta sarà quella di far partire il giocatore. A quel punto il Milan sarebbe in pole per riabbracciarlo.*





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, sono frequenti i contatti tra Galliani e Ibra, con quest'ultimo pronto a rompere il rapporto con il PSG per tornare a vestire la maglia rossonera.*



Considerando che si allena ancora a parte, difficile che trovi spazio tra i convocati per la gara con l'Ajaccio.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Agosto 2015)

E infortunato 1 mese


----------



## Torros (13 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## ilteuz (13 Agosto 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> E infortunato 1 mese



se lo liberano guarisce subito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Le Parisien, Ibrahimovic anche se non dovesse rinnovare il contratto con il PSG, rimarra' nel club parigino fino alla scadenza*.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Le Parisien, Ibrahimovic anche se non dovesse rinnovare il contratto con il PSG, rimarra' nel club parigino fino alla scadenza*.



In Francia non hanno mai avuto dubbi sulla permanenza di Ibra al Psg


----------



## Denni90 (13 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Le Parisien, Ibrahimovic anche se non dovesse rinnovare il contratto con il PSG, rimarra' nel club parigino fino alla scadenza*.


Credo sia l unica cosa che non succederà, Ibra sarebbe libero da febbraio difirmare con chi vuole. Non avrebbe senso. In Francia hanno molta paura di perderlo!


----------



## 13-33 (13 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Francia non hanno mai avuto dubbi sulla permanenza di Ibra al Psg


Qui nessuno parla del addio di Ibra. Si parlava piu di Thiago Motta.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Credo sia l unica cosa che non succederà, Ibra sarebbe libero da febbraio difirmare con chi vuole. Non avrebbe senso. In Francia hanno molta paura di perderlo!


Qui onestamente abbiamo piu paura di perdere Verratti o Thiago Silva perche per molto e l'ultima stagione qui di Ibra.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Le Parisien, Ibrahimovic anche se non dovesse rinnovare il contratto con il PSG, rimarra' nel club parigino fino alla scadenza*.


*
Sky: Raiola oggi era a Parigi. Tutti pensavamo che fosse andato per Ibrahimovic invece... era lì per Van Der Wiel.*


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Qui nessuno parla del addio di Ibra. Si parlava piu di Thiago Motta.[/QUOTE?
> 
> Ne parlerete tutto insieme ....


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Francia non hanno mai avuto dubbi sulla permanenza di Ibra al Psg



Ma dopo la frasse paese di m......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe di Stefano, giornalista Sky molto vicino agli ambienti rossoneri: "Ibra continuerà ad essere citato. Credo ci siano delle possibilità che si possa tornare a trattare". *


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

*Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



Classica smentita


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



Premetto che non ci credo più a un suo arrivo, vediamo se queste dichirazioni sono reali o meno visto che l'ultima volta gli hanno attribuito dichiarazioni non vere.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



Purtroppo, ho smesso di credere.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



...ogni giorno ne spunta una nuova ed il mercato è ancora lungo...


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*


Categorico. E quando rinnova dunque Ibra? Non rinnova? Ah.


----------



## VonVittel (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



Avanti su, anche nell'estate 2010 Raiola stesso dichiarò che era impossibile il ritorno di Ibra in Italia, mentre era sicura la sua permanenza al Barcellona. Se le dichiarazioni di Raiola fossero sempre risultate vere, a quest'ora Ibra non sarebbe mai stato al Milan, così come Balotelli e così via... L'unica cosa da tener presente è che Raiola è andato a parlare col PSG. E di sicuro non (solo) per il rinnovo di Van Der Wiel


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Categorico. E quando rinnova dunque Ibra? Non rinnova? Ah.



Ma perchè dovrebbe rinnovare scusa? Ha un altro anno di contratto, a fine stagione prossima ha già detto che andrà in MLS o in Qatar, cosa diamine dovrebbe rinnovare a fare?


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe rinnovare scusa? Ha un altro anno di contratto, a fine stagione prossima ha già detto che andrà in MLS o in Qatar, cosa diamine dovrebbe rinnovare a fare?



È secondo te Ibra quest'anno sta in Francia a fare da balia a Cavani per aspettare di andare in pensione l'anno prossimo in Mls. ....ahahah lol


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)

*Jennifer Wegerup (la giornalista amica di Ibra) Le dichiarazioni di Raiola sono le stesse di prima, ha gia' detto la stessa cosa tante volte. Non dico che non e' possibile che Zlatan forse rimane, forse no. Ma le dichiarazioni di Raiola non sorprendo per niente, tutto la'.*


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup (la giornalista amica di Ibra) Le dichiarazioni di Raiola sono le stesse di prima, ha gia' detto la stessa cosa tante volte. Non dico che non e' possibile che Zlatan forse rimane, forse no. Ma le dichiarazioni di Raiola non sorprendo per niente, tutto la'.*



arriva a fine mese, altrimenti avrebbe già rinnovato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che diavolo...
Rimane a Parigi o viene da noi.
Basta che ce lo dicano.. 
Ci vogliono fare impazzire


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup (la giornalista amica di Ibra) Le dichiarazioni di Raiola sono le stesse di prima, ha gia' detto la stessa cosa tante volte. Non dico che non e' possibile che Zlatan forse rimane, forse no. Ma le dichiarazioni di Raiola non sorprendo per niente, tutto la'.*



auguriamoci solo che questa non sia pagata dal condor per fare un po' di teatro


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> È secondo te Ibra quest'anno sta in Francia a fare da balia a Cavani per aspettare di andare in pensione l'anno prossimo in Mls. ....ahahah lol



Praticamente la balia di questa squadra, ed a fine stagione l'arabo ringraziera' e gli darà una mancetta per il gentile servizio. Naturalmente poi gli asini voleranno, e Raiola infine collassera'...


----------



## markjordan (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup (la giornalista amica di Ibra) Le dichiarazioni di Raiola sono le stesse di prima, ha gia' detto la stessa cosa tante volte. Non dico che non e' possibile che Zlatan forse rimane, forse no. Ma le dichiarazioni di Raiola non sorprendo per niente, tutto la'.*


spiegatemi il motivo di questa precisazione
e' la risposta ad un twit ?
se si ok ma sembra una rassicurazione a noi , che poi cio' che dice raiola in questi casi vale tutto e nulla


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Raiola al portale olandese NOS: Ibra non si muove da Parigi*



Laudisa da gazzettatv: il caso Ibra si può ritenere chiuso: Raiola ha incontrato la dirigenza che è irremovibile, Ibra non arriverà a meno di un miracolo
Fine della storia?


----------



## Hellscream (14 Agosto 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa a Gazzetta TV chiude al possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan: "La questione è da considerarsi praticamente chiusa. Il PSG non è intenzionato far partire lo svedese." Sempre secondo il giornalista della rosea, il presidente del PSG Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, ha blindato lo stesso Ibra durante un incontro con il centravanti, dicendogli che non si muoverà dal PSG*


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa a Gazzetta TV chiude al possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan: "La questione è da considerarsi praticamente chiusa. Il PSG non è intenzionato far partire lo svedese." Sempre secondo il giornalista della rosea, il presidente del PSG Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, ha blindato lo stesso Ibra, dicendogli che non si muoverà dal PSG*



che amarezza!! e pensare che c'è l'avevamo...lui è Thiago, maledetti siete la rovina del milan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> che amarezza!! e pensare che c'è l'avevamo...lui è Thiago, maledetti siete la rovina del milan



Venduti per la misera cifra di 64 milioni di euro. ...per tuttie due....
Proprio un bel regalo ai parigini.

Sarebbero bastati solo loro due per tenere in piedi la squadra.
CHE AMAREZZA..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Laudisa da gazzettatv: il caso Ibra si può ritenere chiuso: Raiola ha incontrato la dirigenza che è irremovibile, Ibra non arriverà a meno di un miracolo
> Fine della storia?



...per me non è ancora finita. Lo sarà se Ibra rinnoverà.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per me non è ancora finita. Lo sarà se Ibra rinnoverà.



Tra l'altro Verratti ha dichiarato che spera che Ibra resti. Lui e Thiago Silva fanno capire che Ibra vuole andare via.
La chiusura del Psg può essere una chiusura alla rescissione, non alla cessione del cartellino.


----------

